# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Προταση καλωδιου για TVI οικονα στα 400 μετρα

## katmadas

Καλησπερα,

με φωναξανε να διορθωσω μια εγκατασταση με 8 καμερες hikvision αυτες:

http://www.hikvision.com/UploadFile/...6274242293.pdf

και καταγραφικο αυτο:

http://www.dipolnet.com/cctv_network...mi__M72116.htm

Η πιο μακρινη καμερα ειναι στα 400 μετρα και μου βαλανε τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο το μεγαλο με 40 κλωνους μεσα για να περασουν τα σηματα της οικονας και χωρις μπαλουν.

η τροφοδοσια γινεται με ενα καλωδιο 5 x 2,5 mm . Ενας κοινος ουδετερος και τα υπολοιπα τεσσερα ενα ανα 2 καμερες οι οποιες βρισκονται στο ιδιο σημειο.

Η ερωτηση ειναι η εξης:

Τι καλωδιο να διαλεξω ωστε να εχω την καλυτερη δυνατη οικονα?

αυτο το διαβασα μεσα στο φορουμ:

Στην τεχνολογία HD-TVI μπορεί να μεταδοθεί σήμα εικόνας ( Full HD 1080P και 720P ) μέ χρήση ομοαξονικού καλωδίου max 500m. Χρήση και σε καλώδιο miniRG59. Με χρήση καλωδίου UTP max 200m.

ισχυει για την περιπτωση μου?

Δηλαδη να αφησω τα καλωδια τροφοδοσιας ως εχουν και να στειλω στην καθε καμερα ομοαξωνικο καλης ποιοτητας η να παω σε utp + ballun?

Στις τελευταιες καμερες υπαρχει προβλημα με την τροφοδοσια που ειναι περιπου 9 βολτ αλλα αυτο θα το λυσ με ενα τροφοδοτικο ακομα που θα ξεκιναει απο το τελος.Στην ουσια το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας θα εχει κουμπωμενα 2 τροφοδοτικα στις 2 ακρες του.

Το θεμα ειναι με την οικονα. Θελω να παρω την TVI εξοδο και να την στειλω στο καταγραφικο.

Αν επιλεξουμε utp μπορω να περασω τα σηματα απο 2 καμερες η θα πρεπει καθε καμερα να εχει το δικο της καλδιο?
Αν επιλεξουμε utp να χρησιμοποιησω παθητικα η ενεργητικα ballun? 

Υπαρχουν γενικα ωραια υλικα αλλα μαπα εγκατασταση.

ευχαριστω παιδες!

----------


## plouf

προφανως και ηταν ασχετος και ΠΡΟΧΕΙΡΟΣ ο τυπος

τεσπα οι TVI ειναι κατα σχεδιασμο για rg59, οικονομική λυση και καλή ειναι και το rg9 (της κεραιας)
και ασε το "τηλεφωνικο" για να στειλεις ρευματα

----------


## katmadas

για ρευμα θα αφησω το 5 χ2,5mm ειναι προφανως καλυτερο.
Το rg9 δηλαδη λες θα με καληψει για τις 2 καμερες που ειναι κοντα στα 400 μετρα?
αποτι λεει ενας φιλος εδω μεσα καλυπτει μεχρι 500. αλλα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε...

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79434

το τηλεφωνικο θα φυγει και θα παει απο εκει που ηρθε.

για να ακουσουμε και καμια αλλη πρόταση.

----------


## plouf

ειναι rg6 oxi 9 (τυπογραφικο μου)

ουτε εγω το εχς δοκιμασει αλλα εχω δει να παιζει με minirg59 αρα...

το τηεφωνικο εφοσον υπαρχει ΜΗΝ το ξηλωσεις ..αστο ειτε για ρευμα ειτε για κατι αλλο στο μελον,,,

----------


## katmadas

> ειναι rg6 oxi 9 (τυπογραφικο μου)
> 
> ουτε εγω το εχς δοκιμασει αλλα εχω δει να παιζει με minirg59 αρα...
> 
> το τηεφωνικο εφοσον υπαρχει ΜΗΝ το ξηλωσεις ..αστο ειτε για ρευμα ειτε για κατι αλλο στο μελον,,,



θα δειξει αν μεινει καθως ειναι αρκετα χοντρο καπου στα 20 - 25 χιλιοστα και δεν ξερω αν χωραν ολα στο υπαρχον καναλι.

----------


## nestoras

> Η πιο μακρινη καμερα ειναι στα 400 μετρα και μου βαλανε τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο το μεγαλο με 40 κλωνους μεσα για να περασουν τα σηματα της εικονας και χωρις μπαλουν.
> 
> η τροφοδοσια γινεται με ενα καλωδιο *5 x 2,5 mm* . Ενας *κοινος ουδετερος* και τα υπολοιπα τεσσερα ενα ανα 2 καμερες οι οποιες βρισκονται στο ιδιο σημειο.



Λάθος η επιλογή του καλωδίου, μάλλον είναι κατηγορίας 3. Με balun ίσως δεις μικρή διαφορά στην ποιότητα αλλά όχι τίποτα σπουδαίο. Για την τροφοδοσία μάλλον θα ήταν καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο το ένα άκρο του καλωδίου και να παραλληλήσεις και μερικά ζευγάρια από το καλώδιο PET για να αποφύγεις τυχόν προβλήματα "ground loop" εξαιτίας των δύο τροφοδοτικών που θα απέχουν αρκετά μέτρα μεταξύ τους. Επίσης θα έχεις καλύτερη διαχείριση του συστήματος. Το ότι υπάρχει κοινός "ουδέτερος" σημαίνει ότι τον αγωγό αυτόν τον διαρέει το ρεύμα όλων των καμερών γεγονός που προκαλεί επιπλέον πτώση τάσης (στα άκρα κάθε κάμερας). Έλεγξε μήπως οι κάμερες σου είναι της σειράς "-Α" οι οποίες δέχονται 24V AC.





> Η ερωτηση ειναι η εξης:
> 
> Τι καλωδιο να διαλεξω ωστε να εχω την καλυτερη δυνατη εικονα?
> 
> Δηλαδη να αφησω τα καλωδια τροφοδοσιας ως εχουν και να στειλω στην καθε καμερα ομοαξωνικο καλης ποιοτητας η να παω σε utp + ballun?
> 
> Στις τελευταιες καμερες υπαρχει προβλημα με την τροφοδοσια που ειναι περιπου 9 βολτ αλλα αυτο θα το λυσω με ενα τροφοδοτικο ακομα που θα ξεκιναει απο το τελος.Στην ουσια το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας θα εχει κουμπωμενα *2 τροφοδοτικα στις 2 ακρες του*.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι με την εικονα. Θελω να παρω την TVI εξοδο και να την στειλω στο καταγραφικο.
> ...



Η λύση με το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο (RG59) θα σου δώσει καλύτερη εικόνα αλλά το κόστος θα είναι αρκετά μεγάλο (θα πρέπει να βάλεις και μαύρο καλώδιο από ότι κατάλαβα). Από το κάθε UTP *μπορείς να περάσεις μέχρι τέσσερις κάμερες*. Μπορείς να πάρεις δύο τετράδες balun για την πλευρά του καταγραφικού και μεμονωμένα κομμάτια για τις κάμερες. Θα χρειαστεί να "τραβήξεις" δύο UTP από το καταγραφικό σου (θα σου πρότεινα να τραβήξεις τουλάχιστον 3 πχ για μελλοντική χρήση PTZ μέσω RS485). Τα 3 ή 4 "μαύρα" UTPs θα σου βγουν φθηνότερα από τα αντίστοιχα 8 ομοαξονικά. Στα 400m κανονικά θα πρέπει να παίζει καλά το παθητικό balun (πχ στα 450m που έχω δοκιμάσει δουλεύει με κάποιο ξεθώριασμα αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί στις δικές σου κάμερες υψηλής ανάλυσης).
Επειδή υπάρχουν αποστάσεις πάνω από 305m θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να κάνεις σύνδεση στο καλώδιο UTP. Φρόντισε να γίνει σε στεγανό κυτίο κατά προτίμηση με κόλληση και ρίξε μέσα και κανένα μονωτικό υγρασίας (κερί, ρητίνη, σπρέι λάστιχου κτλ) για να μην το έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι μπορεί σε 1-2 χρόνια να χαλάσουν οι συνδέσεις.

----------


## katmadas

> Λάθος η επιλογή του καλωδίου, μάλλον είναι κατηγορίας 3. Με balun ίσως δεις μικρή διαφορά στην ποιότητα αλλά όχι τίποτα σπουδαίο



αυτο το δοκιμασα εχτες και τιποτα το σημαντικο δεν εγινε.





> Για την τροφοδοσία μάλλον θα ήταν καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο το ένα άκρο του καλωδίου και να παραλληλήσεις και μερικά ζευγάρια από το καλώδιο PET για να αποφύγεις τυχόν προβλήματα "ground loop" εξαιτίας των δύο τροφοδοτικών που θα απέχουν αρκετά μέτρα μεταξύ τους. Επίσης θα έχεις καλύτερη διαχείριση του συστήματος. Το ότι υπάρχει κοινός "ουδέτερος" σημαίνει ότι τον αγωγό αυτόν τον διαρέει το ρεύμα όλων των καμερών γεγονός που προκαλεί επιπλέον πτώση τάσης (στα άκρα κάθε κάμερας). Έλεγξε μήπως οι κάμερες σου είναι της σειράς "-Α" οι οποίες δέχονται 24V AC.



ναι οι καμερες παιρνουν και 24vac αποτι βλεπω. οποτε καλυτερα να τροφοδοτησω με εναλασομενο και να χρησιμοποιησω το 5 χ 2,5 χρησημοποιοντας τους 4 αγωγους (2 και 2 ενωμενα αφηνοντας το πεμπτο ελεφθερο) για ολες τις καμερες.
68 βατ συνολο εχουμε οποτε ενας μετασχηματιστης 100va θα ειναι καλα πιστευω.







> Η λύση με το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο (RG59) θα σου δώσει καλύτερη εικόνα αλλά το κόστος θα είναι αρκετά μεγάλο (θα πρέπει να βάλεις και μαύρο καλώδιο από ότι κατάλαβα).Από το κάθε UTP μπορείς να περάσεις μέχρι τέσσερις κάμερες. Μπορείς να πάρεις δύο τετράδες balun για την πλευρά του καταγραφικού και μεμονωμένα κομμάτια για τις κάμερες. Θα χρειαστεί να "τραβήξεις" δύο UTP από το καταγραφικό σου (θα σου πρότεινα να τραβήξεις τουλάχιστον 3 πχ για μελλοντική χρήση PTZ μέσω RS485). Τα 3 ή 4 "μαύρα" UTPs θα σου βγουν φθηνότερα από τα αντίστοιχα 8 ομοαξονικά. Στα 400m κανονικά θα πρέπει να παίζει καλά το παθητικό balun (πχ στα 450m που έχω δοκιμάσει δουλεύει με κάποιο ξεθώριασμα αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί στις δικές σου κάμερες υψηλής ανάλυσης).
> Επειδή υπάρχουν αποστάσεις πάνω από 305m θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να κάνεις σύνδεση στο καλώδιο UTP. Φρόντισε να γίνει σε στεγανό κυτίο κατά προτίμηση με κόλληση και ρίξε μέσα και κανένα μονωτικό υγρασίας (κερί, ρητίνη, σπρέι λάστιχου κτλ) για να μην το έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι μπορεί σε 1-2 χρόνια να χαλάσουν οι συνδέσεις.



ναι αληθεια ειναι οτι το κοστος θα ειναι μεγαλυτερο αλλα μπορουμε να κανουμε τις προτασεις και να διαλεξουν.
αν περναν 4 καμερες απο ενα καλωδιο utp βεβαια νομιζω οτι συμφερει καθως εχω παρει ηδη και τα μπαλουν.
απλα φοβομουν μην υπαρχει θορυβος.
λογικα δηλαδη με utp θα παω....Ποιο τυπο προτεινεις νεστορα?

----------


## nestoras

> αυτο το δοκιμασα εχτες και τιποτα το σημαντικο δεν εγινε.
> 
> 
> 
> ναι οι καμερες παιρνουν και 24vac αποτι βλεπω. οποτε καλυτερα να τροφοδοτησω με εναλασομενο και να χρησιμοποιησω το 5 χ 2,5 χρησημοποιοντας τους 4 αγωγους (2 και 2 ενωμενα αφηνοντας το πεμπτο ελεφθερο) για ολες τις καμερες.
> 68 βατ συνολο εχουμε οποτε ενας μετασχηματιστης 100va θα ειναι καλα πιστευω.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Για τις κάμερες σιγουρέψου πρώτα για το AC επειδή πρέπει να είναι άλλο το μοντέλο (το "-Α" όπως αναφέρει το manual).
Ενδεικτικά καλώδιο είναι αυτά:
http://www.emimikos.gr/UTP_CAT5e-PET-DPE/
http://www.nsys.gr/el/cat5e-direct-b...utp-cable.html


Προφανώς θα πάρεις δυο τρεις κουλούρες και η τιμή είναι περίπου 90 με 100€ για την καθεμιά από αυτές.

Ακόμη κι αν καταλήξετε σε λύση με ομοαξονικό, θα σου πρότεινα να περάσεις τουλάχιστον κι ένα UTP κατηγορίας 5 (σαν τα παραπάνω) για μελλοντική χρήση.

Αν δουλέψεις με 24 V AC λογικά δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα με την τροφοδοσία. Μια άλλη λύση για την τροφοδοσία είναι να βάλεις δύο τροφοδοτικά στην αρχή (ένα για τις κοντινες κάμερες στα 12V) κι ένα ρυθμιζόμενο για τις πιο μακρυνές (πχ 15Volts). Αυτό εξαρτάται κι από την τοπολογία σου, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν βολεύει.

----------


## katmadas

λοιπον τελικα καταληξαμε σε ομοαξονικο και αλλαγη θεσης του dvr κερδιζοντας περιπου 100 μετρα που πηγαιναν βολτα τζαμπα.
τωρα η πιο μακρινη καμερα απο τι καταγραφικο ειναι 310 μετρα.

μια ερωτηση τωρα εχω μονο καθως προμηθευτηκαν καλωδια σε κατοσταρες κουλουρες.
καλυτερη συνδεση  με λιγοτερες απωλειες ειναι με f barell ή με καλαι και αλουμηνοταινια γυρω γυρω?

----------


## nestoras

> λοιπον τελικα καταληξαμε σε ομοαξονικο και αλλαγη θεσης του dvr κερδιζοντας περιπου 100 μετρα που πηγαιναν βολτα τζαμπα.
> τωρα η πιο μακρινη καμερα απο τι καταγραφικο ειναι 310 μετρα.
> 
> μια ερωτηση τωρα εχω μονο καθως προμηθευτηκαν καλωδια σε κατοσταρες κουλουρες.
> καλυτερη συνδεση  με λιγοτερες απωλειες ειναι με f barell ή με καλαι και αλουμηνοταινια γυρω γυρω?



Καλάϊ, αλουμινοταινία για τη συνέχεια της θωράκισης και λαστιχοταινία απ'εξω για μόνωση από την υγρασία.
Όσο γερή και να κάνεις τη σύνδεση, καλά θα ήταν να βάλεις ένα στεγανό κουτάκι και να φέρεις και κανά δυο βόλτες το κάθε ένα από τα δύο καλώδια μέσα στο κουτί για να μπορείς να επανσυνδέσεις στο μέλλον. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα πήρατε καλώδιο εξωτερικού χώρου.

Με την τροφοδοσία τι θα κάνεις τελικά; Θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το δυομισάρι;

----------


## katmadas

ναι το δυομισαρη με 2 τροφοδοτικα θα βαλω.
ναι σε μπουατ θα ειναι οι συνδεσεις απλα ελεγα μπας και αποφυγω το κολυτηρι γυρο γυρο στην αυλη.αλλα θα το κανω ετσι αν ειναι καλυτερα.
το καλωδιο δεν ειναι μαυρο αλλα θα περασει μεσα παο μαυρο σωληνα με τοιχομα 3 χιλιοστα.
Παντως αλλες 3 που εβαλα κοντα στο καταγραφικο <30 μετρα παιζουν τελεια με rg59.

Οι υ[ολιπες 8 θα γινουν με rg6....

Ευχαριστω νεστορα....

----------


## nestoras

Πάρε ένα κολλητήρι αερίου για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου έξω! Είναι πολύ βολικό εργαλείο!

----------


## stam1982

Αφου εχεις 5*2.5  βαλε τοπικα σε καθε καμερα ενα τροφοδοτικο μεσα σε στεγανο κουτι.εχει πολλα πλεονεκτηματα.Στα 300 μετρα με ενεργο μπαλουν παιζει καμπανα στις 700 tvl.
Ενας πιο μπακαλιστικος τροπος κολλησης ειναι με αντιανεμικο αναπτηρα.παντα εχω 2 στο τσαντακι μου.

----------


## nikos73

μέχρι 280m έχω βάλει τις συγκεκριμένες κάμερες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα με mini rg59
αν το link που έχεις βάλει για το καταγραφικό είναι σωστό πιστεύω πως αυτές οι κάμερες δεν παίζουν σε αυτό το καταγραφικό όπου μεγιστη ανάλυση έχουν WD1
Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος ομως οι κάμερες είναι TURBO HD

----------


## katmadas

οι καμερες παιζουν τελεια οπως ειπα πιο πριν εβαλα 3 ηδη σε κοντινα σημεια.
220 βολτ δεν θελω να περναν μαζι με το σημα απο τις καμερες.δεν ειναι καλο.
με αναπτηρα δεν νομιζω φιλε μου....

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...

----------


## stam1982

ρευμα και σημα παιρνουν απο τον ιδιο σωληνα;

----------


## katmadas

καλησπερα,

σημερα τελειωσανε τα παιδια με τα καλωδια και δευτερα θα παω για ενωσεις και συνδεσεις.

τους ειπα τελικα να ρηξουν και ενα utp απο ακρη σε ακρη κουλουρα 305 μετρα.

η ερωτηση που εχω να κανω ειναι η εξης...

μπορω να χρησημοποιησω ενα ζευγαρι απο το utp σαν μια n.c για συναγερμο?
Θελω να βαλω μερικα ρανταρ-κουρτινες στις κωλονες και να στειλω την επαφη μεσω του utp.
θα εχω προβλημα?η τροφοδοσια για τα ρανταρ δεν θα ειναι απο το utp φυσικα αλλα μονο η επαφη....

για μικροτερες αποστασεις εως 30-50 μετρα το εχω καλα δοκιμασμενο το utp αλλα τι γινεται σε τοση αποσταση?παιζουν ρολο τα ζευγη που ειναι συνεστραμενα?

αποτι σκεφτομαι με αντιστασεις στις ζωνες την ανοιχτη επαφη θα την αναγνριζει για πλακα.

αλλα ρωταω μηπως και εχει καποιος καποια εμπειρια επι του θεματος...

----------


## nestoras

Έχω δουλέψει σε καλώδιο PET στα 800+ μέτρα χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Οι προδιαγραφές του πίνακα (honeywell) λένε για αντίσταση "loop" σε κάθε ζώνη: "EOL + 300Ω". Κάτι παρόμοιο φαντάζομαι ότι θα ισχύει και για άλλους πίνακες.
Στη χειρότερη, κάνε μια ωμομέτρηση στο καλώδιο και μίκρυνε την αντίσταση EOL αν δεις ότι είσαι πολύ έξω από τις προδιαγραφές του πίνακα. Λογικά όμως δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα επειδή η αντίσταση σε ένα ζεύγος πάνε/έλα θα πρέπει να είναι περίπου 60Ω στα 300 μέτρα.

Η συστροφή δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο επειδή ουσιαστικά είναι DC το ρεύμα της επαφής.

----------


## katmadas

texecom χρησημοποιω και για την nc την θεωρουν ανοιχτη οταν εχει αντισταση πανω απο 20κωμ.
απο 0 μεχρι 20κωμ θεωρειτε κλειστη η επαφη.
οποτε δεν θα εχω κανενα προβλημα.

----------

